# Guts and Intestines



## elputas69 (Oct 27, 2014)

Hey all,
I've just uploaded a tutorial for making realistic guts and intestines. It's a combination of various techniques by others (more talented than me).
Anyway, the link to the blog post is:

www.monstertutorials.com/guts

And the video is here:






And finally, check our channel (and subscribe) here:

www.youtube.com/c/monstertutorials


----------

